# New Skiff with Outboard Jet



## thenextlevel

I just picked up a new Hog Island SW16 skiff with a Yamaha 40/30 jet. For those of you that don't know about these boats they are made out of the same material as a Yeti cooler. Lightweight, quiet, and virtually indestructible. The boat will be used for river fishing. I got it set up with oars and casting stations. I ran the boat over the weekend and am very impressed with how it performs. I am coming from a older model 16 foot stick steer inboard jet jon with a 60hp 2 stroke motor. The motor seems to have plenty of power for the boat. The mechanic who put it on clocked it at 26 MPH with two people in it. It jumped from a dead stop to being on plane in about 5 seconds. I didn't test it's shallow water abilities but will soon once I get more comfortable with it. I am certainly enjoying the 4 stroke fuel injected motor over my old 2 stroke for sure!


----------



## Wood_Duck

Very nice! I love my new 40/30 Yamaha to death. It's a beast of a motor for its size


----------



## airbornemike

Skiffs rule!


----------



## heathyoung

These boats are awesome. I'm between this one and the towee. I trout fish several different rivers and I have one River that I fish that I can't take my current jet on. I'm going to buy one of the 2 boats for that river. Let me know how you like it. I love the set up!


----------



## hotshotinn

i have same moter 40/30 Yamaha four stroke and love it.She is on 1648 alumacraft square nose jon and she runs grate.I keep it light with one big deep cycle battery and she outruns the 40hp Mercurys four stroke.I like your boat too but steemboat Colarado is long ways to get one as im from Michigan.I go hunting out there tho :mrgreen:


----------



## thenextlevel

I had mine shipped to Charlotte NC. I looked hard at the the towee. What ended up swaying me to the hog was what it is made of. I don't have to worry about damaging the boat itself. I'll be out again in out Sunday and will let you know how she does


----------



## hotshotinn

expensive to have her shipped from there?


----------



## thenextlevel

It was $800. Not to bad


----------



## BloodStone

Looks great! =D> 
IF you don't me asking, how much did that rig set you back?


----------



## hotshotinn

wondering about how you like the boat and performance of it with the 40/30?


----------



## thenextlevel

I haven't done an exact calculation but about $16,000. That includes the boat, trailer, oars and accessories, motor with extended warranty and shipping to Charlotte. I ran the boat again on Sunday and am very pleased with how it performs. It tops out around 25-26 MPH and jumps on plane in around 5 seconds. I was running through water that would have tore up a outboard with no issues. I feel like the motor has plenty of power for this boat.


----------



## hotshotinn

thats good speed for that size of boat with the 40/30 yamaha.Those motors are very nice , i really like mine.
I will be calling them up about their boats after the first of the year.I own my motor and have a trailer that the boat would fit on real good.I dont know for sure if i really want to spend the money on a new boat tho


----------



## airbornemike

I run a Towee with a 30/20 Johnson and am very happy with it, fully loaded with one angler up stream I can just touch 24. I can run what many consider kayak only creeks in my area.


heathyoung said:


> These boats are awesome. I'm between this one and the towee. I trout fish several different rivers and I have one River that I fish that I can't take my current jet on. I'm going to buy one of the 2 boats for that river. Let me know how you like it. I love the set up!


----------



## airbornemike

I run a Towee with a 30/20 Johnson and am very happy with it, fully loaded with one angler up stream I can just touch 24. I can run what many consider kayak only creeks in my area.


heathyoung said:


> These boats are awesome. I'm between this one and the towee. I trout fish several different rivers and I have one River that I fish that I can't take my current jet on. I'm going to buy one of the 2 boats for that river. Let me know how you like it. I love the set up!


----------



## OnTheFly7

I'm looking at the exact same set up.

I too am between this and a Towee. However, this seems to give me more versatility when it comes to lakes as well. One question. I have though is how does the thing row?


----------



## #1chickenpimp

love the looks and layout of this skiff... have never heard of the "hog",, going to have to check them out... looks perfect for the creeks and coves in my area


----------



## thenextlevel

It rows OK. It's rows well enough to back row and keep straight against the current and make some maneuvers. It's not something I would try and row through technical waters though. I use it to chase stripers in a local lake near me and it does well. Outboard jets are not the best for lake use but it gets the job done. This thing really shines on the river


----------



## GARoughneck

Really cool rig, how shallow does she draft (static) with an average load?

Thx,

Steve


----------



## dimecovers3

Interesting rig. What was the wait time? Could you post a pick of the interior and also how far the jet foot goes below the hull? I assume a jet tunnel hull was not an option? Was pedestal seating an option and a bracket for a bow mount trolling motor?


----------



## OnTheFly7

I'd like to add to this, what I know.......

While I do not have this boat, I have been very interested in it. I have done a ton of research, which also included phoning Hog Island and speaking to the owner about the boat and some of its capabilities. For my needs and for what I am looking to accomplish, without having two completely different boats, this boat provides the best combination. Needless to say, I will be ordering one i the next few months!


----------



## thenextlevel

Gar, I haven't measured but I feel like it drafts around 4 inches with 2 people and gear. 
Dime, jet tunnels are not an option on this boat. The wait time was right around 3 months. I don't have a good pic of the interior but you can check out the website www.hogislandboatworks.com to see some more pics. Pedestal seating and trolling motor brackets to the best of my knowledge are available. I will try and find a pic of the foot


----------

